# Geocities Hourly Bandwidth Limit



## Xamata (Nov 3, 2005)

I've tried many times to find this out, but it doesn't seem to be posted anywhere. Does anyone know what the hourly bandwidth limit is for a geocities website, or an extimate or similar host?

>.> need to know how much I can add to my site, before I should make multiple accounts 

Thanks to anyone who can tell me anything on this.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Found this for you.

What are the limits?

I believe the current Geocities limit is 3.6 Gigabytes a month. There is a catch, it is prorated on an hourly basis! That works out to a little less than 5 meg per hour. Once your 5 meg is used up, people get that dreaded "Page not available" message. 

http://www.geocities.com/likeglass55/bandwth.html


----------

